# Padilla 1932 Torpedo Cigar Review - not bad



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I read a lot of great reviews of this stick, so I decided to give it a try.
Don't get me wrong, it was very good, but I have my issues. I got a 5 ...

Read the full review here: Padilla 1932 Torpedo Cigar Review - not bad


----------

